# Spring has been awesome and a great summer to come. Matagorda Bay, Sargent Tx



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Spring has been a roller coaster this year with these crazy fronts plus high winds but all we do is just adapt right. I had a very very busy Spring Break and April patterning the fish daily, because trust me it did change daily but it did lead to some banner days on the Bay as well. The tactics haven't really changed any at all. If you like to stay in the boat and drift the fishing has been spectacular drifting drop offs and beds using either plastics with a 1/4 oz jighead or live shrimp plus Gulp under a rattle cork. Wade fishing the grassy flats has been outstanding also and the action has been continuous as long as that tide has been moving. we have been catching some really nice solid Trout to the 6-8 1/2 lb range steadily and really to me its just getting better on the flats. Top Water and plastics have been our go to such as the Down South, Chicken Boy, and the Trout Support. I've been seeing lots of smiling kids here lately out here enjoying this with me so do not think Bay Fishing is not for kids because it is and everyone can enjoy this so come on out and join me. I still have some awesome days left in May and June plus lodging available on Caney Creek if the days are available when your fishing trip is.
Thank You all for reading the report and looking forward to fishing with you.
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com
Facebook - Matagordabayfishingguide
#Downsouthlures #Troutsupportlures #Chickenboylures #Ezwade #7dayaddiction #outcast_rods #Grindterminaltackle


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------

